# "When do you think we'll see stunning 4k OLED displays?"



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

Super exciting days ahead await for us in display technology, I'm greatly looking forward to the 4k OLED displays! 

I'm sure it's only a matter of time before all the major players come out with one, as for myself I'm eagerly looking forward to the 70'' or 80''+ inch versions. With the way OLED technology works gigantic screen sizes are realistic expectations for us in the future. As they say it's not a matter of "If" but "When" it will happen. For example will future movie theaters have gigantic roll up OLED screens instead of projectors? Will us consumers have our entire wall a gigantic 4k OLED display by say 2020? The future is indeed very exciting, each new HD Shootout brings us new and imporved displays to behold and one day very soon I see no more Plasma or LED's just OLED Vs OLED! Now that will be a HD Shootout to behold indeed. :bigsmile:

Please share your thoughts with us, when do you think the new 4k OLED displays will arrive and by which company? What sizes are you most interested in or looking forward to in your new 4k OLED display? 

As for myself I'll be eagerly awaiting a new 80''inch or larger 4k OLED display, I'm not so sure who will be making it but I have my speculations that I'll keep to myself for the moment. However with that said I'll be keeping an open mind and looking very caefully at every competing 4k OLED display on the upcoming market and only jump in when I'm convinced it's the best one of the lot. I just can't help but wonder who that will be? :innocent:


----------



## Ken Ross (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the real question will be at what screen size and at what viewing distance is the difference between 4K and 2K clearly visible and beneficial.

Will it be 90" at 10' or some other combination that will make us 'want' this new tech? We went through the same thing with 1080p displays vs 720p.

Secondarily, how many consumers will have the wall space or living space to accommodate the sizes that will make it truly worthwhile. 

Of course the big question is when and how much 4K material will be available to make these displays worth purchasing even for those that have the space?

Many questions, few answers.


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

So True my friend, so many questions but not enough answers. It sure will be nice though to see our first 4k OLED display in person though, I wonder what we will think?


----------



## Ken Ross (Nov 2, 2011)

It certainly has the potential to be spectacular, but it need to avoid some of the issues with some of the current, smaller OLED displays, overstauration. 

It should be fun to see, but I suspect it will be a while until we see very large, reasonably priced displays.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice thread! I have enjoyed 25+ years attending NAB and IBC and we see advanced display technologies several years ahead of CES. 

I was lucky to take part in the development of HDTV standards and participated in the very first HD broadcasts and the HD UHF transmission that we built on the World Trade Center in NYC back in 1996-1999. All independent TV broadcasters and all but one O and O moved their UHF HD OTA transmission to the roof top of Twin Towers. Much of the Northern Eastern US lost TV OTA on 911.

For TV Broadcasters internal use and Hollywood production and post production we demonstrated HDTV displays back in 1996, in 2006 we exhibited glasses free 3D.

I love being a part of and experiencing the very rapid advancements of HDTV.

Bring on 4K OLED and make-um big!

-Robert


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is very interesting news...

Sony, Panasonic tying up in advanced TV displays
Japan rivals Sony, Panasonic typing up in next-generation displays for TVs



> "The companies said in a joint statement Monday they will share core technologies to develop OLED, or organic light-emitting diode, panels. They are aiming for low-cost mass production by 2013."


http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sony-panasonic-tying-advanced-tv-100054256.html


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

LG working on 4K OLED-TV, possible 2013 launch


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

mechman said:


> LG working on 4K OLED-TV, possible 2013 launch


Nice! We have exciting times ahead for sure. :bigsmile:


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

"LG WORKING ON 60" 4K TRANSPARENT, FLEXIBLE OLED"

http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1341318468


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

Ken Ross said:


> I think the real question will be at what screen size and at what viewing distance is the difference between 4K and 2K clearly visible and beneficial.


You know, I seem to see this question proposed a lot in regards to 4K material.

Allow me to play devil's advocate... How visibly close does one have to hold their cell phone to their face to see the difference between an Apple retina display and a lower pixel density display? I guess that is subject to debate. However, place the apple next to another phone and one can usually see the difference between displays.

I guess what I am getting at is that I don't see why the picture wouldn't be better. I mean, imagine a Apple retina display in a 60" or even 100"...

Thay would bo doubt be incredible.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It really will not matter much without 4K source material. If it is done right we should be able to see the limits of the current source resolutions and compression technology better, though.


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

popalock said:


> You know, I seem to see this question proposed a lot in regards to 4K material.
> 
> Allow me to play devil's advocate... How visibly close does one have to hold their cell phone to their face to see the difference between an Apple retina display and a lower pixel density display? I guess that is subject to debate. However, place the apple next to another phone and one can usually see the difference between displays.
> 
> ...


I'm curious to find out, the next gen Elite's are rumored to be 4k so we will see what happens. I think we may have a terrible situation where we see a selection of 4k displays without any source material. :sneeky: It's like having a powerful video card in your computer without any games to take advantage of it. :coocoo:


----------



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> It really will not matter much without 4K source material. If it is done right we should be able to see the limits of the current source resolutions and compression technology better, though.


I tend to agree with you, but I'd still be interested in seeing it with my own eyes and it's coming very soon rather or not we think it's premature. :blink:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It will depend a lot on the size of the screen and how it converts existing resolutions to a 4K output. No doubt it could be awesome but whether it is practical is doubtful.


----------

